# Socket Verbindungen für einen Chat



## m!k3 (3. Sep 2004)

Hallo,

ich bau meinen Chat jetzt mit einer Datenbank auf. Zuvor löste ich alles kompett mit Vectoren, sprich Connections wurden nem Vector geaddet.

Jedenfalls wurde der Vector ausgelesen in ner for schleife und so die Verbindungen zu den Clients aufgebaut.

Allerdings habe ich jetzt ein Problem, und zwar schreib ich den Socket weg in ne Tabelle, von da hol ich mir den String wieder. Jedenfalls müsst ich ja dann wieder nen Socket aufbaun und die Connection nem Vector adden, weil dieser Vector würde dem Chatserver zurückgebracht werden von ner Klasse die die SQL-Statements verarbeitet.

Nun kann aber die Klasse ChatSql keinen Socket zum Client aufbaun, folglich krieg ich auch diese Meldung:
java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect

und das ist jetzt mein problem, weil ich muss ja mehrere Connections dem Server zurückgeben. Wie lös ich das?!


----------



## foobar (3. Sep 2004)

Warum speicherst du denn die Sockets in einer DB? Wozu soll das gut sein?


----------



## m!k3 (3. Sep 2004)

müsst ich jetzt dem Vector die Verbindungen vonner Tabelle als String adden und dann an den Server den Vector zurückgeben, diesen auslesen und dann einen neuen Socket erstellen ? 

Aber wie kann ich den Socket erstellen mit der kompletten Verbindung?

Gibt ja nur diese Möglichkeiten:

 Socket() 
          Creates an unconnected socket, with the system-default type of SocketImpl. 
  Socket(InetAddress address, int port) 
          Creates a stream socket and connects it to the specified port number at the specified IP address. 
  Socket(InetAddress host, int port, boolean stream) 
          Deprecated. Use DatagramSocket instead for UDP transport. 
  Socket(InetAddress address, int port, InetAddress localAddr, int localPort) 
          Creates a socket and connects it to the specified remote address on the specified remote port. 
protected  Socket(SocketImpl impl) 
          Creates an unconnected Socket with a user-specified SocketImpl. 
  Socket(String host, int port) 
          Creates a stream socket and connects it to the specified port number on the named host. 
  Socket(String host, int port, boolean stream) 
          Deprecated. Use DatagramSocket instead for UDP transport. 
  Socket(String host, int port, InetAddress localAddr, int localPort) 
          Creates a socket and connects it to the specified remote host on the specified remote port. 

Was schreib ich denn in die Tabelle, wenn ich den kompletten Socket einfach wegschreibe? Ich hol mir ja keine InetAddress. Möchts auch eigentlich nicht unterteilen in InetAddress und Port.

mhhhh...


----------



## m!k3 (3. Sep 2004)

footbar... thx für deine Antwort

alsooo ich speicher die gesamten Daten von einem eingeloggten User weg, sprich:

Nickname
Roomname (wo er sich grade befindet, ändert sich bei Roomwechsel)
Color (aktuelle Chatfarbe, ändert sich bei Farbwechsel)
Su (Admin im Raum ja / nein)
Connection (Die Socketverbindung)
Logged_in_Since (Datetime @ Einlogzeitpunkt)

verständlicher?

ich les die Tabelle aus und hol mir die Informationen die ich brauche, wenn ich nun also Text an den Raum "Test-Raum" schicken will, dürfen ja nur diese User, die sich in diesem Raum befinden, den Text erhalten. Foglich hol ich mir die Connections. Verständlicher?

Ebenso beim flüstern - ich hol mir über den Nicknamen die Connection des Flüsterpartners.


btw. mir ist klar das man es auch Java-Intern ohne DB regeln kann, habe ich ja auch und funktioniert auch, nur mit einer Datenbank is die viel schönere Lösung finde ich jedenfalls. Außerdem bringts mehr Prog-Erfahrung


----------



## foobar (3. Sep 2004)

Ich würde nur die Userverwaltung in der DB abbilden und die Sockets in einem Vector speichern. Warum sollte man Sockets persistent machen?


----------



## m!k3 (3. Sep 2004)

ja sowas hab ich mir auch gedacht.

Gäbe dann diese Möglichkeit:

Wenn ich nen Benutzer inserte, bekommt dieser ja eine ID, allerdings fängt diese nicht bei 0 an, müsste ich mir also den Count selber hochzählen (Auto_Increment beginnt ja bei 1 - oder gibts einstellmöglichkeiten ?).

Jedenfalls würde ich über diese User_ID die richtige Connection im Vector finden -> connection_Vector.get(User_Id) , da ich an dieser Stelle eben die Connection zu dem User wegspeichere.


----------



## foobar (3. Sep 2004)

> Wenn ich nen Benutzer inserte, bekommt dieser ja eine ID, allerdings fängt diese nicht bei 0 an, müsste ich mir also den Count selber hochzählen (Auto_Increment beginnt ja bei 1 - oder gibts einstellmöglichkeiten ?).


Benutz doch eine Hashmap, als Key nimmst du die UserId und als Value ein Benutzerobjekt. Das lässt sich auch ohne Probleme in einer Datenbankspeichern.
Wofür brauchst du einen Autoincrement mit einem bestimmten Startwert? Ist doch völlig egal mit welchen Werten der arbeitet.


----------



## m!k3 (3. Sep 2004)

Hashmap ?!... öh... wie?! *g


----------



## m!k3 (3. Sep 2004)

ah Hashmap is sowas wie ein Vector nur 2dimensional.. kann ich mir das so vorstelln.. mit einem Wert + einer ID...

verstehe )


----------



## foobar (3. Sep 2004)

Eine HashMap ist eine ungeordnet Sammlung von Schlüssel-Wert-Paaren. Dabei ist jedem eindeutigen Key ein Wert zugewiesen. zb. eine ID einem Benutzer.
Guckst du hier http://dufo.tugraz.at/mirror/hjp3/k100100.html#ixa100946


----------



## m!k3 (3. Sep 2004)

ahh okay... verstehe.. merci )


----------

